# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Предлагаем Вам сотрудничество ( Базы данных / Лидогенерация ) по направлению Форекс /

## bigmoney

*Предлагаем Вам сотрудничество по направлению ФОРЕКС / КРИПТО*

- Лидогенерация 
- Чардж 
- Базы под привлечение

- Широкий выбор ГЕО
- Высокая конверсия
- Постоянные обновления 
- Высокий процент дозвона

*Замена неликвида
Продажа СТРОГО в одни руки*
Мы нацелены на долгосрочное сотрудничество, а не на единичные продажи

Так же соберем базу под Ваши запросы 

Работаем 24/7

*По всем вопросам Telegram @ftd250bigmoney* 

Обращайтесь. Договоримся

----------

